# How are you cooking your Thanksgiving Day Bird?



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Since its just me and the wife we are going to buy cornish hens and make this

Drunken Cornish Game Hen Recipe - Food.com - 295619


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

going to smoke the bird here is this weeks practice bird 26 pounder


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Stuff sage butter under the skin. A lot. An unhealthy amount. Enough to kill a horse.

Stuff a sliced apple, celery, more sage, garlic, a bay leaf or two, some carrots and some shallots into the cavity.

Arrange more carrots, shallots and sliced apples around the outside of the bird in the pan. Roast high to start, then low for the bulk of the time, then very hot to finish. During the cooking process, baste with locally sourced wildflower honey and the drippings.

I alternate years - one year it's this way, which is traditional, next will be fried, the following year will be brined.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Alton Brown's Brining method!

But I live in a slumlord house with no working oven, so I ordered Mimi's Cafe this year


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Brining mine with apple juice for 36 hrs, then smoking over hickory and mesquite for 8 hrs at 250. Making smoked apple cider and sage gravy for it as well on the smoker


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am not sure how it will be cooked but I can guarantee it will be smothered in some home made green chile and chased by a nice smoke!!!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Longer ash said:


> going to smoke the bird here is this weeks practice bird 26 pounder


very nice... I will be drowning the turkey in Pineapple Juice over night, then in the oven with lots of Pineapple bits and Pineapple Juice and Tequila.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Smoking our's here. A 17.45 Lb'er over Hickory... Wife will slide herbs and sliced apples under the skin and in the cavities, and I'll baste with a cider vinegar and apple juice. 

Low & Slow Baby!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I never had a smoked turkey but the pics Jason posted made it look good.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Frying mine as well. I inject it with Tony Creoles Cajun Butter a few days ahead of time to let it marinade. My father used to inject bourbon or rum mixtures. Been thinking about making one that way too.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Since I'm working on the actual holiday, we celebrated today. Here's after 12 hours of labored love...


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Yum! That looks delicious Dale!

I think I am going to change my mind and instead of having them small cornish hens I'm going to get Paula Deen's crunchy glazed ham I saw at Wally World. Sounds yummy and the dogs love ham! The wife is making a pie for the first time and I figure I will smoke the ham for an extra flavor burst. Not sure what wood goes with ham but Apple Wood is my go-to when I'm not sure.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Smoke - Choose the right wood to make the perfect smoke


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm from Mississippi.....
We deep fryin that sum bitch!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Got 35 pounds of turkey in the brine. 14 pounder is getting rubbed and put on the smoker, the 21 pounder will be done in the oven for those at the party with a simpler palette. I think I'll start the day with some strong coffee and a 07diplo #2 at 6am. This was last years


----------

